# why not a mens club ?



## fmarks

My wife has just joined the international ladies of caldas and made some new friends and met a lot of new people living in this area.but it seems theres no mens activities in this area,has anybody tried in the past get something off the ground so us guys can have our day in the sun,shoot the breeze or whatever:confused2::spit::eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

When my divorce come through and i move March/April i will open a mens club all are welcome it will be in the lounge of my house. Opening times any time someone calls.

Peter


----------



## fmarks

well peter i also made a deal with my wife regarding the house we are building,one of the specs was i had to have a guys playroom,darts ,snooker table, bar ,barbeque,55"LCD.....and guess what,she let me have all of it,but it wont be open until march/april and im hoping to have some darn good parties there


----------



## silvers

fmarks said:


> well peter i also made a deal with my wife regarding the house we are building,one of the specs was i had to have a guys playroom,darts ,snooker table, bar ,barbeque,55"LCD.....and guess what,she let me have all of it,but it wont be open until march/april and im hoping to have some darn good parties there


I want to marry you, or your wife.


----------



## omostra06

the mens club is the golf club...


----------



## fmarks

silvers both are taken but theres always my mother in law shes free .....please take her


----------



## fmarks

omostra06 said:


> the mens club is the golf club...


thats true! i just joined bom sucesso golf but they will only have the club house finished sometime in the end of the year,i was going to join golden eagle by rio maior but the golf course is not in good shape


----------



## silvers

fmarks said:


> silvers both are taken but theres always my mother in law shes free .....please take her


Does she have a games room?


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Does she have a games room?


silvers i couldnt stop laughing when i read your reply,with that type of coment my games room is always open to you,cheers


----------



## silvers

Many thanks, you're not a hockey fan are you?


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Many thanks, you're not a hockey fan are you?


i used to be but after living in europe for the last 27 years i become more of a soccer[football] fan


----------



## silvers

Mrs Silvers is disappointed in you. She is a Torontorian and proud Leafs fan. She even stays up till stupid o'clock watching them on the net.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Mrs Silvers is disappointed in you. She is a Torontorian and proud Leafs fan. She even stays up till stupid o'clock watching them on the net.


i was a toronto maple leaf fan but now im a benfica, real madrid , and a bit of ahhh this will get me in trouble ...manchester united


----------



## silvers

As I am from Manchester, your adendum saved you a place in my heart.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> As I am from Manchester, your adendum saved you a place in my heart.


seriously now, since im new to the forum are we allowed to chatter away without stiking to the topics since realy were not adding to them in any way


----------



## silvers

As long as we are not abusive to each other and agree not to do heavy petting, we will be fine.


----------



## beverleyp

Hi guys, we have been here 3 mths now, my wife goes to International club sometimes and to the Silver Coast group regularly. I go shopping whilst she is there. I would welcome a mens club of sorts, not just to get out of the shopping! Why don't we have our own social group somewhere? I am not into golf, but do like badminton. 
Or we could have a fortnightly car washing afternoon at someone's house if there is an offer and each bring along some nosh and drink. We are in a rented apartment so cannot offer good facilities for cars. 
How about?

Peter


----------



## fmarks

[Or we could have a fortnightly car washing afternoon at someone's house ] what an excuse to get the car washed..........seriously.....thats what i thought when i post the topic not everyone plays golf its not an official club just every so often we go anywhere and shoot the breeze and get to know other people


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> the mens club is the golf club...


DEFINITELY. but my husband does not play gof.
Boats and fishing (note I do not say catching!!!) instead


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> [Or we could have a fortnightly car washing afternoon at someone's house ] what an excuse to get the car washed..........seriously.....thats what i thought when i post the topic not everyone plays golf its not an official club just every so often we go anywhere and shoot the breeze and get to know other people


Why not, a snooker tournament? I know there are some British snooker players on Silver Coast and probably some on the forum


----------



## silvers

How about the bolwing alley in Caldas? They have darts, pool and of course bowling, they also do some very nice grub.


----------



## fmarks

it has to be a place where we can sit and watch peter wash is car


----------



## fmarks

How about sometime this weekend we meet somewhere around the area ...pick a spot and a time...


----------



## fmarks

fmarks said:


> How about sometime this weekend we meet somewhere around the area ...pick a spot and a time...


the ladies are also invited


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

Why if you ask the ladies it's then not a men's club

Peter


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi Fmarks
> 
> Why if you ask the ladies it's then not a men's club
> 
> Peter


their only allowed this weekend just for the get together


----------



## beverleyp

Glad there are a few who want to give it a try, OK I give up with washing the car then, miserable lot you are! Shall we guys meet at the bowling alley, I haven't been there so don't know the layout inside as to where to meet. I'm happy with Sat or Sun pm say 3pm?




fmarks said:


> their only allowed this weekend just for the get together


----------



## fmarks

beverleyp said:


> Glad there are a few who want to give it a try, OK I give up with washing the car then, miserable lot you are! Shall we guys meet at the bowling alley, I haven't been there so don't know the layout inside as to where to meet. I'm happy with Sat or Sun pm say 3pm?


i haven`t been there either but i'll show up ,see what the guys say saturday or sunday,peter you briging the wife if you do i´ll take mine


----------



## fmarks

beverleyp said:


> Glad there are a few who want to give it a try, OK I give up with washing the car then, miserable lot you are! Shall we guys meet at the bowling alley, I haven't been there so don't know the layout inside as to where to meet. I'm happy with Sat or Sun pm say 3pm?


come on people don't be shy its only a get together ...lets have some ideas...or do we have a forum thats all show and no go


----------



## siobhanwf

Ladies are far more organised than men..(now I am ducking) ..have you decided on whether it is Saturday or Sunday yet??


----------



## beverleyp

so far only you and fmarks have responded, so lets make it Sunday 3pm at the bowling alley, if its closed, so we find somewhere to go, (local carwash maybe? Joke!). My car is a Citroen C3 Black with UK plates starting BF and roof bars. I will stand by it and await your arrival. 

Anyone else interested, please turn up.

Peter




siobhanwf said:


> Ladies are far more organised than men..(now I am ducking) ..have you decided on whether it is Saturday or Sunday yet??


----------



## fmarks

beverleyp said:


> so far only you and fmarks have responded, so lets make it Sunday 3pm at the bowling alley, if its closed, so we find somewhere to go, (local carwash maybe? Joke!). My car is a Citroen C3 Black with UK plates starting BF and roof bars. I will stand by it and await your arrival.
> 
> Anyone else interested, please turn up.
> 
> Peter


i'll be there!!!! the reason the other the others can't go is the wifes won't let them go its house cleaning day:tongue1:


----------



## siobhanwf

fmarks said:


> i'll be there!!!! the reason the other the others can't go is the wifes won't let them go its house cleaning day:tongue1:



Thought that was saturdays :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## beverleyp

OK, Sunday it is. See you there.


----------



## silvers

Sunday is United day, kick off 1pm.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Sunday is United day, kick off 1pm.


we aim to please ,famous quote...they have sport tv you can watch the game there


----------



## silvers

I cannot watch United with anyone else, I hurt people who make fun of any potential cock-ups by the mighty reds.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Fmarks said 

My wife has just joined the international ladies of caldas and made some new friends and met a lot of new people living in this area.but it seems theres no mens activities in this area,has anybody tried in the past get something off the ground so us guys can have our day in the sun,shoot the breeze or whateve

Fmarks said 

Come on people don't be shy its only a get together ...lets have some ideas...or do we have a forum thats all show and no go 


Siobhanwf said

Ladies are far more organised than men..(now I am ducking) ..have you decided on whether it is Saturday or Sunday yet?? 



Come on guys are we never to be free to do what we want? we can't even have a club of our own.

Anybody remember Richie Havens at Woodstock singing "Freedom Freedom" We started of at a men's club now it's just a club come on guys stand up for mankind. Mr Blueskies where are you when i need you most 

As a treat for the New year here is a link to Richies Havens at Woodstock. If you are old enough i hope you enjoy it as much as i have.






Happy New Year all 

Peter


----------



## beverleyp

If they are that mighty, then there won't be any cock-ups? Mind you Fulham did thrash them. You can watch it at home and we will let you arrive later . I have been wanting to meet you since we first communicated on the forum so you have to turn up. 
At this moment, I have a cold and feeling yuk, but hopefully tomorrow I'll be ok. I will get to the forum as soon as I can and let you know if I cannot come.
Peter











silvers said:


> I cannot watch United with anyone else, I hurt people who make fun of any potential cock-ups by the mighty reds.


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr Blueskies has abandoned the ship. He´s in Ireland drinking it dry LOL


----------



## fmarks

what guys do in the park without a mens club what guys do in the park with a mens club


----------



## siobhanwf

fmarks said:


> what guys do in the park without a mens club what guys do in the park with a mens club



Like it . You´re NEVER too :clap2::clap2: old too look. Only if you´re dead


----------



## fmarks

siobhanwf said:


> Like it . You´re NEVER too :clap2::clap2: old too look. Only if you´re dead


that's one of the events our club can organize,saturday morning run by the beach,the entries are interesting:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

My wife never looked like that.

Peter


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> My wife never looked like that.
> 
> Peter


guess witch one is my mother in law......


----------



## silvers

The one in the baseball cap?


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> the one in the baseball cap?


:d:d:d:d


----------



## fmarks

fmarks said:


> :d:d:d:d


:d:d:d


----------



## fmarks

DON´T FORGET TODAY IS OUR BIG DAY.....CALDAS BOWLING ALLEY AT 3 oclock.....SHOW UP...MAYBE THE BEGINING OF LOTS OF GOOD THINGS TO COME


----------



## siobhanwf

Think that maybe some ladies need to come to make sure you are doing things right LOL


----------



## fmarks

siobhanwf said:


> Think that maybe some ladies need to come to make sure you are doing things right LOL


why not!!! today is just a get together,get some ideas off the ground.....i wouldn't advise bringing the ladies when we have strippers night :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

fmarks said:


> why not!!! today is just a get together,get some ideas off the ground.....i wouldn't advise bringing the ladies when we have strippers night :clap2::clap2::clap2:


 and why not


----------



## siobhanwf

fmarks said:


> why not!!! today is just a get together,get some ideas off the ground.....i wouldn't advise bringing the ladies when we have strippers night :clap2::clap2::clap2:


and whyever not


----------



## fmarks

siobhanwf said:


> and whyever not


i'm sorry i ment bingo nightwhat was i thinking


----------



## silvers

What was that saying Siobhan...Behind every man stands a great woman? Hehehe
And before anyone attacks Silvers for that one I must confess that its Mrs Silvers! Just wanted to let you guys know that Silvers is in bed with a cold. Man flu I think is its official name. He apologizes but promises to go to next weeks meet.
Btw, I think its a great idea!
It was great meeting you yesterday Fmarks!


----------



## silvers

siobhanwf said:


> and whyever not


Yeah, why not??? You never mentioned whether they were male or female strippers!


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> What was that saying Siobhan...Behind every man stands a great woman? Hehehe
> And before anyone attacks Silvers for that one I must confess that its Mrs Silvers! Just wanted to let you guys know that Silvers is in bed with a cold. Man flu I think is its official name. He apologizes but promises to go to next weeks meet.
> Btw, I think its a great idea!
> It was great meeting you yesterday Fmarks!


same here ! hope manchester united wins today for your sake by the way if you a sports fan and don't have pay tv you can watch most international matchs on your computer for free...............................................................................................Soccertv-live stream ! not the best quality but it's free


----------



## siobhanwf

Come on guys. How did it go???


----------



## fmarks

siobhanwf said:


> Come on guys. How did it go???


really pleasent,we talked about everything,we got there at 3 and left about dinner time,were thinking of having get togethers but on week days not as busy since all the locals are working.come on guys suggestions ???


----------



## silvers

I am really sorry I missed it but I really wasn't feeling too good. I didn't fancy sneezing and dribbling all over people. I promise I will make the next one.


----------



## siobhanwf

fmarks said:


> really pleasent,we talked about everything,we got there at 3 and left about dinner time,were thinking of having get togethers but on week days not as busy since all the locals are working.come on guys suggestions ???


1st and 3rd Monday of the month as that is when the International ladies meet...


----------



## beverleyp

Hiya, as Fmarks said, we had an enjoyable couple of hours over coffee. 
We said we would meet up again next week sometime but nothing fixed as yet as we want to wait until everyone else who wanted to join in is available. The bowling alley is a good place, but didn't get round to checking the prices of bowling. Lets keep communicating this way for now. I am not free next weekend but weekdays anytimeok. maybe next Monday morning when the ladies are at Le Vicky's we meet at the alley 10.30 -12?
Hope you are better Silvers, shame about Utd.......oh dear ohdear ohdear. How on earth could they let Leeds beat them! At least Spurs won.

I am going to set up my own forum account name in a minute, can't go under wife's name discussing a mens club. 

Look out for it.

Peter


----------



## shoemanpete

Mens Club....... I am here with my own forum name now.

Peter


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Pete

Own name did you need permission?:clap2:

Peter " A freeman " so was No6


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Own name did you need permission?:clap2:
> 
> Peter " A freeman " so was No6


shoemanpete put his foot down!when out with the guys....changed his name....and had beverley wash the car.....wait a go PETER ....the influence of two hours with the boys:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi GUYS

I do not move till March/ April but if membership is still open count me in. 

Good luck with future meeting.

Peter


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi GUYS
> 
> I do not move till March/ April but if membership is still open count me in.
> 
> Good luck with future meeting.
> 
> Peter


PETER your moving to the gois area?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

Being on my own i do not need permission and i have a Sat Nav. I could be the delegate for the Gois Region!

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

Nice one Pete like the name.

With all these "Pete´s" about you will have to start wearing name tags.

Glad to hear that you guys had a good time-


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi Fmarks
> 
> Being on my own i do not need permission and i have a Sat Nav. I could be the delegate for the Gois Region!
> 
> Peter


i have friends in vila nova do ceira it's 2 kms from gois we some time go and spend the weekend there.....about being the region delegate will have to spend some time at your place to see if all requirements are met


----------



## omostra06

why dont one of you guys ring into my radio programme on Saturday and we can have a chat "on air" about starting a club for men here in cp. might be a good way to get ideas on what everyone would like to do and get an idea of the amount of interest in it?

anyone up for it?


----------



## fmarks

omostra06 said:


> why dont one of you guys ring into my radio programme on Saturday and we can have a chat "on air" about starting a club for men here in cp. might be a good way to get ideas on what everyone would like to do and get an idea of the amount of interest in it?
> 
> anyone up for it?


you are the second person to offer the first was OPRAH , WE TURNED HER DOWN !will accept yours how do we go about it


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

All the details are here on the link below there is also the phone number as well.

Peter

Phone from UK 00351 236670171 

http://www.radio.com.pt/portalradio/Sintonizador/?radio_id=255&scope=0

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-living-portugal/33189-radio-show-guests.html


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> i have friends in vila nova do ceira it's 2 kms from gois we some time go and spend the weekend there.....about being the region delegate will have to spend some time at your place to see if all requirements are met



Nice reply Thanks Fmarks.

Because of all the Pete's i am going back to Peterfc 

Peterfc " if i knew where the copyright was on my keyboard i would copyright Peterfc "


----------



## omostra06

some more details on the show on the Vida Nova facebook page.
"Good Morning Portugal" Radio show on Vida Nova Fm 105.5 | Facebook


----------



## fmarks

omostra06 said:


> some more details on the show on the Vida Nova facebook page.
> "Good Morning Portugal" Radio show on Vida Nova Fm 105.5 | Facebook


we can just call and discuss the topic,i'm right to assume this or do we have inform ahead what we are going to discuss


----------



## omostra06

Were happy for anyone to just call the station and have a chat "on Air", each week we do try to have a different topic. 
this week its live music, were talking with some local bands and listening to some of their new tracks, but were happy for people to call in if its to talk about something that is going on in the region, like this idea.
we do get people calling in each week that dont want to chat "on air" but just ring us to add some comment to what we are talking about or to request some music.
in this case we could agree a time for you to call in and we can talk this idea through and see if we can get some feed back and suggestions from listeners.


----------



## fmarks

omostra06 said:


> Were happy for anyone to just call the station and have a chat "on Air", each week we do try to have a different topic.
> this week its live music, were talking with some local bands and listening to some of their new tracks, but were happy for people to call in if its to talk about something that is going on in the region, like this idea.
> we do get people calling in each week that dont want to chat "on air" but just ring us to add some comment to what we are talking about or to request some music.
> in this case we could agree a time for you to call in and we can talk this idea through and see if we can get some feed back and suggestions from listeners.


why don´t we book this for next weeks topic,what do you think?


----------



## fmarks

portuguese parentes
canadian born
american accent
expat in portugal 
trying to get english/irish/scottish/americans/canadians to get a mens club off the ground is not an easy task.....NEED I LITTLE HELP!!!COME ON GUYS:juggle:


----------



## shoemanpete

Thanks, we await the return of your other half, sober or otherwise!


----------



## shoemanpete

Hi Derek, hope you are well. Our new club idea is certainly generating interest. Fmarks is getting a little carried away I think what with strippers and selling his Mother-in-law!!!!!! I am trying to control his excitement but it needs a while, so bear with him? Silvers had to go and lie down as the thought of strippers sent his beloved Man Utd crashing out of the FA Cup to a sad Leeds side. I am not gloating really! C'mon you SPURS!

Derek, what time is this radio show on Sat morning, will I pick it up down here?
I would but can't phone in, as I only have a mobile and do not have any bank loan available to pay for the call! 

Take care and happy new year.

Peter (other half of Beverleyp in case you do not twig)







omostra06 said:


> Were happy for anyone to just call the station and have a chat "on Air", each week we do try to have a different topic.
> this week its live music, were talking with some local bands and listening to some of their new tracks, but were happy for people to call in if its to talk about something that is going on in the region, like this idea.
> we do get people calling in each week that dont want to chat "on air" but just ring us to add some comment to what we are talking about or to request some music.
> in this case we could agree a time for you to call in and we can talk this idea through and see if we can get some feed back and suggestions from listeners.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Peter

Peter sounds better the OH or other such remarks. I did figure out where the Peter came from. Anyway the radio details are below

Saturday morning 10am till noon

Phone number 00351 236670171

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador

Peter (other half of Beverleyp in case you do not twig)

Look forward to hearing you Saturday.

Peterfc


----------



## fmarks

peter and i think of every detail,thinking of the huge turnout on our next get together we will have a nurse on premisses just in case anybody gets sick.......like you to meet MARIA:clap2::clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> peter and i think of every detail,thinking of the huge turnout on our next get together we will have a nurse on premisses just in case anybody gets sick.......like you to meet MARIA:clap2::clap2:


Hi Fmarks 

You certainly do have all things sorted. When i move March/ April i hope to attend the next meeting after that. I hope that you look after us all by having a nurse on hand.

Peterfc


----------



## shoemanpete

Oh dear, I suddenly don't feel very well, can she come over tonight? The wife.....I'll send her out to wash the car again.


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> Oh dear, I suddenly don't feel very well, can she come over tonight? The wife.....I'll send her out to wash the car again.


sorry!!! she went to silvers place since saturday he's not been feeling well


----------



## silvers

Wait till I tell you how she took my temperature, and what she used as a thermometer.


----------



## shoemanpete

I just don't know how to answer that, except I am jealous, I hate you, and as for you fmarks sending her there...................I'll sort you out another time! You'll be needing your temperature taken but I doubt whether you would gloat afterwards!





silvers said:


> Wait till I tell you how she took my temperature, and what she used as a thermometer.


----------



## omostra06

shoemanpete said:


> Derek, what time is this radio show on Sat morning, will I pick it up down here?
> I would but can't phone in, as I only have a mobile and do not have any bank loan available to pay for the call!
> 
> Take care and happy new year.
> 
> Peter (other half of Beverleyp in case you do not twig)


Hi Peter,
send me your phone number by email and we can call you, iam sure Vida Nova fm can stretch the budget for one call....


----------



## John999

Silvers still is a young man, so is hart can cope with a nurse like that. Mine is…gone if you believe my wife. Keeps saying, I have no hart.
The mens club is a great idea, can I suggest the meetings to be held at different dates then the Vicki’s or the International. You guys know how the misses are. Like to be dropped and picked up, in their clubs when they ready. Believe that will sort of put the wife’s in control, regarding the men’s club meeting day duration. And you guys know that they don´t like to be in control…


----------



## fmarks

John999 said:


> Silvers still is a young man, so is hart can cope with a nurse like that. Mine is…gone if you believe my wife. Keeps saying, I have no hart.
> The mens club is a great idea, can I suggest the meetings to be held at different dates then the Vicki’s or the International. You guys know how the misses are. Like to be dropped and picked up, in their clubs when they ready. Believe that will sort of put the wife’s in control, regarding the men’s club meeting day duration. And you guys know that they don´t like to be in control…


 suggestions is what we are looking for!a date that is suitable to everyone and a place where members don't have to travel very far!this is the place for everyone to express their opinion :ranger:


----------



## John999

Still in Spain at the moment. The weather here is a bit better than over there, so wife decided to prolong the Christmas stay for a couple more weeks. When we get back any day will be ok for me. Caldas is also a good strategic place for me, saying that I know that Caldas is a bit to fare for some if we have a drink. But please everybody is as impossible as world peace. Wherever the meeting gets weld and when, the key for success is to have a good time. Why not a different theme every time and different locations? Whoever joins in will come from different places, so why not weld the meetings in a different area every time. Bowling day in Caldas, a walk in São Martinho, a pint in Obidos, a meal wherever, football day, strippers night out….


----------



## fmarks

John999 said:


> strippers night out….


NOT ALLOWED IN THIS CLUBbut when PETERFC inaugurates the northern club and we all go up for the weekend then will see:clap2::clap2:


----------



## omostra06

This topic led to a few conversations here in Tomar about weekly, monthly meet ups, (like we dont meetup and have fun already)

were going to start a website that will promote our events so that anyone can see what is on and can come along.
meeting once a month to do a different event each time, Canoe trips, bowling, paintball, waterskiing etc, stuff like that which is a great idea and iam looking forward to it. 

I know some of you guys are a bit too far from us to attend these events, but if you ever fancy a drive out to come to a day out over here near Tomar you are all welcome.

were also puting together a bi monthly dining club that should be a good night out different resturant each time. the last few of these have been very well attended and good fun

It does seem that a lot of people want more organised things to attend, after the success of the Christmas party in Tomar, we had loads of people asking for another excuse to get drunk and dance, erm.. i mean another party/meal night... so we are having a Fancy dress Carnaval Night on the 13th of Feb.......all welcome.

when i have the website link i shall post it so that anyone interested can see whats going on and come along.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Yes all well and good but will it be a men's club like the post that started all this? 

Excentric?

Peterfc


----------



## siobhanwf

Don´t be a spoilsport Peter. After all dancing was mentioned....so you need a partner...hopefully a female


----------



## shoemanpete

Originally, I was unavailable for Sunday, but I am now free. Anyone for meeting up if all colds and ills have gone? You need to bring the nurse along Silvers just in case.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

As we men are bone idle, lazy etc how about adding to your list of events. Watching Grass grow or Watching paint dry or weight lifting with pint glasses. Just a few to start.

" seems we have lots of Peter's must have been a good year " 

Peterfc


----------



## silvers

The nurse is now worn out. We need a new one.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> The nurse is now worn out. We need a new one.


I'm glad you mentioned it ! i have been interviewing candidates for the poor girls job. as soon as i´m finished this time all of you wiil decide wich one to hire as the club nurse:eyebrows:


----------



## shoemanpete

fmarks said:


> I'm glad you mentioned it ! i have been interviewing candidates for the poor girls job. as soon as i´m finished this time all of you wiil decide wich one to hire as the club nurse:eyebrows:


Please do not think you need to do all this interviewing on your own, I have had interviewing and coaching skills training so could assist. Don't be selfish now. On 2nd thoughts, knowing you, I can imagine you giving me the nurses aged 80+ to deal with and you the -30's. UMMM!


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> Please do not think you need to do all this interviewing on your own, I have had interviewing and coaching skills training so could assist. Don't be selfish now. On 2nd thoughts, knowing you, I can imagine you giving me the nurses aged 80+ to deal with and you the -30's. UMMM!


should have voluntered earlier!it's been a tiresome job,since you were feeling ill , i din't want you to bother you


----------



## silvers

Re; the nurse, I too would like to put my hand up.








To volunteer of course, you dirty minded lot.


----------



## fmarks

after a long and hard day trying to get a new nurse for the mens club, I'm completely exhausted... I need your opinions, please pick one because I can't even seen straight anymore.... SERIOUS COMMENTS ONLY.....


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Have i died and gone to heavan?

Are they Nhs nurses?

Peterfc


----------



## omostra06

Although these pictures are very nice.....

please guys do refrain from getting to carried away in what you post here, some of them are a little too "exposed" for the open forum......we do have rules about what can be posted here, if we get a complaint I will be forced to remove them.


----------



## fmarks

omostra06 said:


> Although these pictures are very nice.....
> 
> please guys do refrain from getting to carried away in what you post here, some of them are a little too "exposed" for the open forum......we do have rules about what can be posted here, if we get a complaint I will be forced to remove them.


before you even start getting complains i suggest you wipe them out!!!they were added to the post just for fun and personally i did not think they were that offensive(it all depends what country you come from)i will restrain myself in the future .....we can go back to the really interesting topics of the forum.....the wheather is miserable.....my fireplace smokes.....where can i walk my dog...etc
fmarks


----------



## silvers




----------



## shoemanpete

Ok guys, the friendly policeman is on our tail, so let's try if possible to get back to some form of normality (for a week or two) :-( We need to focus on the whole point of this and get something arranged. It seems we are all healthy again. I said I was free on Sunday, but I wouldn't mind watching he Spurs Liverpool match on Sun at 4pm somewhere. The ladies are at Le Vickys on Monday morning, shall we take that opportunity to meet up at the Alley for coffee? 10.30 -12ish.


----------



## silvers

I am available most days, just pick a time and I will be there, apart from Tuesday next week, big delivery coming in.


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> ok guys, the friendly policeman is on our tail, so let's try if possible to get back to some form of normality (for a week or two) :-( we need to focus on the whole point of this and get something arranged. It seems we are all healthy again. I said i was free on sunday, but i wouldn't mind watching he spurs liverpool match on sun at 4pm somewhere. The ladies are at le vickys on monday morning, shall we take that opportunity to meet up at the alley for coffee? 10.30 -12ish.


i'll be there 10.30 monday bowling alley


----------



## fmarks

SILVERS ! any idea where i can buy one of those rugs to put in front of the fireplace,looks comfortable for these cold winter nights


----------



## silvers

There's a rug in the picture?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

I note that the Fun Police want us to be a little more careful about this post. I think it may be because i posted a picture of my wife while working on the Christmas tree. Should i edit the picture and put a Bikini on her and if i do will that be ok?

Forgive me if the picture of my OH has upset anybody.

Peterfc


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I note that the Fun Police want us to be a little more careful about this post. I think it may be because i posted a picture of my wife while working on the Christmas tree. Should i edit the picture and put a Bikini on her and if i do will that be ok?
> 
> Forgive me if the picture of my OH has upset anybody.
> 
> Peterfc


NOT OK ,a bathrobe maybe!my candidates had bikinis and that was "ofensive"i suggested for then to wear ski suits but they found them to HOT..


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> NOT OK ,a bathrobe maybe!my candidates had bikinis and that was "ofensive"i suggested for then to wear ski suits but they found them to HOT..


The problem might be because you guys are only using female models. You are not pleasing everybody.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi John and all Men

Just found this pictures of me taken when i was not 60 years old. In case any of you girlies where upset about the nurse pictures. Here is one for you.

Peterfc


----------



## John999

Nice one Peter, will see if the “moaners” will stop moaning now. 
XXI century and still the old taboos. Or is it new ones???


----------



## fmarks

peterfc said:


> hi john and all men
> 
> just found this pictures of me taken when i was not 60 years old. In case any of you girlies where upset about the nurse pictures. Here is one for you.
> 
> Peterfc


wasn't that picture taken just last month those diet pills really do work


----------



## fmarks

we continue without a mens club receptionist, when she was given the job we expressed that, SMOKING WAS NOT ALLOWED,i t was with great disapointment we had to let her go...we caught her smoking...she was the type that did not cause conterversy with in the club or this forum.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

So that's where the ma in law has been.

Soon to be and EX and also a ma in law EX He He

Peterfc


----------



## John999

You know what they say Peter. If you want to know how the “wife” will be down the line, just check the mother


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi John 

That's OK but nobody told me. That's two mistakes i won't make again.

Peterfc


----------



## fmarks

I SENT HER TO SILVERS ! he my have an opening in his food chain


----------



## John999

If Silvers is supplying cannibals my ma in law is next


----------



## John999

PETERFC said:


> Hi John
> 
> That's OK but nobody told me. That's two mistakes i won't make again.
> 
> Peterfc


Toke me 2 marriages to learn that Peter. My third one had no mother in law


----------



## fmarks

John999 said:


> Toke me 2 marriages to learn that Peter. My third one had no mother in law


in the forum are we allowed to talk bad about mothers in law


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Yes Yes Yes.

Tslk away

Peterfc soon to be ma in law free v


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> in the forum are we allowed to talk bad about mothers in law


I hope so fmarks, if not we can always start talking about the fathers in law to keep the crowd happy
Before you ask, had a child with my second marriage, unfortunately wife went before the mother, so she still thinks that she is the mother in law, just ask my baby girl. The worst is, she is younger than me


----------



## John999

She is a saint, my mother in law. It is a shame she isn’t in heaven


----------



## Miguelsantos

Can Portuguese man join in?


----------



## fmarks

Miguelsantos said:


> Can Portuguese man join in?


If your not busy on monday the 11th drop in at the caldas bowling alley were there between 10.30 and 12.00. you can even bring you father in law


----------



## silvers

Went to the bowling alley today, she doesn't open until 11am on Monday and even then she said she would prefer us to arrive after 11.15am.
On the plus side she said she would rub my balls for me.














They go down the alley quicker if they are shiny.


----------



## shoemanpete

Thanks for that info Silvers, we can still meet there as it's too late too change it, someone from the other forum is coming. We can sit in a car til 11. Or even wash it!







silvers said:


> Went to the bowling alley today, she doesn't open until 11am on Monday and even then she said she would prefer us to arrive after 11.15am.
> On the plus side she said she would rub my balls for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They go down the alley quicker if they are shiny.


----------



## fmarks

do you use a glove to play with your balls,they must become very slippery


----------



## John999

With all the curries Silvers eat, I am not surprised the nurse doesn’t leave his place


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> If your not busy on monday the 11th drop in at the caldas bowling alley were there between 10.30 and 12.00. you can even bring you father in law


Miguel father in law is ten times worst then your mother in law. Trust me, I’ve met him and I am sure Miguel will support me on that


----------



## Miguelsantos

John999 said:


> Miguel father in law is ten times worst then your mother in law. Trust me, I’ve met him and I am sure Miguel will support me on that


He is just like you john


----------



## fmarks

Next get together ...where and when ???


----------



## silvers

Anytime, any place, anywhere.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Anytime, any place, anywhere.


NOT SO !!! WHEN,WHERE,WHAT TIME does manchester utd play


----------



## cool john

Men’s club only work when they all have the same hobby, like golf. Otherwise without women present they get boring. Is that a club where women will be allowed in? Wife’s, friends or guests? Lovely golf course here in troia, fancy ago at it?


----------



## silvers

fmarks said:


> NOT SO !!! WHEN,WHERE,WHAT TIME does manchester utd play


Saturday, 16 January 2010 3pm.


----------



## Miguelsantos

cool john said:


> Men’s club only work when they all have the same hobby, like golf. Otherwise without women present they get boring. Is that a club where women will be allowed in? Wife’s, friends or guests? Lovely golf course here in troia, fancy ago at it?


These guys are too old for that John, they only dream about it


----------



## cool john

Miguelsantos said:


> These guys are too old for that John, they only dream about it


Got that feeling just reading the posts


----------



## patsy

cool john said:


> Got that feeling just reading the posts


Hey kids, those guys are still strong enough to wipe the floor with you
:boxing:


----------



## cool john

patsy said:


> Hey kids, those guys are still strong enough to wipe the floor with you
> :boxing:


Which one are you. “Photos”


----------



## patsy

cool john said:


> Which one are you. “Photos”


The juicy one!!!


----------



## John999

Be careful guys, you haven’t met the husband yet. He is capable to break your neck with just two fingers
:washing:


----------



## fmarks

patsy said:


> Hey kids, those guys are still strong enough to wipe the floor with you
> :boxing:


haven´t met you but already
in our mens club everyone is welcome,wife,mistress ..ups,girlfriend the only ones we don´t except are mother in laws  
golfers yes or hackers if your handicap is above 5:confused2:
our mens club is more of a fun club everyone is welcome


----------



## shoemanpete

About time we arranged a get-to-gether again?
Who is up for meeting at the bowling alley in Caldas either on Weds 20th or Fri 22nd at 3pm?

Peter


----------



## silvers

Me.


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> About time we arranged a get-to-gether again?
> Who is up for meeting at the bowling alley in Caldas either on Weds 20th or Fri 22nd at 3pm?
> 
> Peter


yep... wednesday is fine


----------



## shoemanpete

fmarks said:


> yep... wednesday is fine


Ok, we will wait until we get any other replies.


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> Ok, we will wait until we get any other replies.


why wait some of yhe guys won´t get the Ok from the MRS until a few minutes before they have to be there


----------



## fmarks

it´s been decided ! we will get together on wednesday the 20th at the caldas bowling alley,you can even bring your wifes


----------



## fmarks

fmarks said:


> it´s been decided ! we will get together on wednesday the 20th at the caldas bowling alley,you can even bring your wifes


forgot.....at 3 o´clock


----------



## fmarks

since silvers isn´t awnsering is cell,not awnsering the door bell not at work,his wife as not seen him since yesterday......what was the manchester utd score ??


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

It gives me pleasure as a proud blue who beat city 2 nil to report that city beat utd.

Now we need Liverpool to draw with spurs only because i don't want to fall out with another member from Gois.

Peter

man utd score - Google Search

Football League Cup: Manchester United
- Add to iGoogle

Last game: Manchester City 2 - 1 Manchester United, 19 Jan
Next game: vs. Hull City, English Premier League, 23 Jan 3:00pm
Official Site of the Premier League - Barclays Premier League News, Fixtures and Results | <no headline>


----------



## silvers

The pair of you can go f*&k yourselves with something sharp.
Lots of love
Silvers.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> The pair of you can go f*&k yourselves with something sharp.
> Lots of love
> Silvers.


i just wanted to know the score THAT MUST MEAN YOU LOST


----------



## silvers

Dear Fernando..... don't make me hurt you!


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Dear Fernando..... don't make me hurt you!


you can hurt me just a bit !!! then i can have all those nurses drop by the house


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> you can hurt me just a bit !!! then i can have all those nurses drop by the house


More Nurses.Yes please but please don't upset the fun Police. Below is the nurses as the fun Policeman sees them but we all know what they really look like don't we guys. 

Peterfc 666


----------



## silvers

Like these?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Can you send me the pink one.


----------



## silvers

The pink one? No problem.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> The pink one? No problem.


on a bike ? has she arrived at peters place yet? was it worth the wait


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Three old bikes !






But Pete, the older the fiddle the sweeter the tune ! lol


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> But Pete, the older the fiddle the sweeter the tune ! lol


Hi Mr Blueskies

I do agree but the girl in pink on the picture by our good friend Silvers looks a bit more interesting i am sure you will agree.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Too young Pete. Send me the old pink one. I do love a peroxide blonde. 
Anyway, you don't look at the mantlepiece when you are stoking the fire. lol


----------



## silvers

I think you all need to take a closer look at the picture I posted. It may be your dirty old minds are playing tricks on you.


----------



## PETERFC

*reply*



silvers said:


> I think you all need to take a closer look at the picture I posted. It may be your dirty old minds are playing tricks on you.


WE did

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Are they them quarevert, girly boy thingies Silvers ?


----------



## silvers

No they aren't. Just the butt is not a butt it's the armpit of the girl with the camera.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Thought that she looked a bit scrawny arsed ! lol Oh well , no understanding some peoples tastes ? More power to your elbow, Peter.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Need to go to specsavers !


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> i think you all need to take a closer look at the picture i posted. It may be your dirty old minds are playing tricks on you.


definitely dirty old minds :d :d :d :d


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

HI Siobhanwf

Must own up YES 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## fmarks

how about a lunch get together sometime next week ! lets say wednesday 3, no nurses on sevice that day  so spouses welcome to join..time and the place to eat???lets get a place where we can eat lots and pay cheap


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

I will have moved to my house in Vale Boa soon and I have planned my first Holiday. During the month of August I am going on a World tour of Portugal I hope that I will be welcome to one of you meetings. 

My world tour will start in Porto then come down the coast to Lagos in the Algarve then inland back through Tomar and then home. Not bad and no Wife'y to spoil things.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi Fmarks
> 
> I will have moved to my house in Vale Boa soon and I have planned my first Holiday. During the month of August I am going on a World tour of Portugal I hope that I will be welcome to one of you meetings.
> 
> My world tour will start in Porto then come down the coast to Lagos in the Algarve then inland back through Tomar and then home. Not bad and no Wife'y to spoil things.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


if youre not carefull by the time you finish youre world tour you probably have at least a girlfriend:confused2:


----------



## silvers

The Marina restaurant in Nazare is a nice place to eat.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> The Marina restaurant in Nazare is a nice place to eat.


that sounds good ,do have to reserve ?


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> The Marina restaurant in Nazare is a nice place to eat.


people should confirm if there interesred ,if we get a large group we can probably get a discount.... or we can leave shomenpete to wash the dishes  will peter fc new girlfriend going


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> people should confirm if there interesred ,if we get a large group we can probably get a discount.... or we can leave shomenpete to wash the dishes  will peter fc new girlfriend going


No No No No No No No No No 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers

If we get enough people I can book, if there are only a few coming, then we won't need to.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> If we get enough people I can book, if there are only a few coming, then we won't need to.


will wait and see how many people will confirm


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> will wait and see how many people will confirm


Hi all
The marina restaurant in Nazare is probably the worst place to eat in Nazare. It is made for tourists. You guys should know already that if you want a proper Portuguese meal typical from a particular area, you have to choose a restaurant open to the Portuguese people. You need to start asking to the locals where to eat. They serve repacked meat and the majority of the fish is frozen. There are … maybe 20 restaurants in nazare where the food is better than the marina, if you compare price to quality


----------



## fmarks

John999 said:


> Hi all
> The marina restaurant in Nazare is probably the worst place to eat in Nazare. It is made for tourists. You guys should know already that if you want a proper Portuguese meal typical from a particular area, you have to choose a restaurant open to the Portuguese people. You need to start asking to the locals where to eat. They serve repacked meat and the majority of the fish is frozen. There are … maybe 20 restaurants in nazare where the food is better than the marina, if you compare price to quality


are you confirming but you would like a different restaurant ? you´re welcome to suggest a different one !


----------



## silvers

Dear John,
One good old English word for you. 
Bollocks!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Are they on the menu also ?

:juggle:


----------



## siobhanwf

silvers said:


> Dear John,
> One good old English word for you.
> Bollocks!



WITH CURRY OR SWEET AND SOUR SAUCE?


----------



## silvers

Curry, always curry.


----------



## shoemanpete

Hi guys,
I haven't been looking in for ages so missed all the to and fro-ing re meal out. 
Yep, we are up for it but could it be another day as we like to go out with the walking group on Wednesdays? Doesn't matter if not though. Any day suits otherwise. I am looking for these restaurants that serve masses of food for little cost. What about that one in Formigal, fmarks, that you go to with the baby goat?


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> Hi guys,
> I haven't been looking in for ages so missed all the to and fro-ing re meal out.
> Yep, we are up for it but could it be another day as we like to go out with the walking group on Wednesdays? Doesn't matter if not though. Any day suits otherwise. I am looking for these restaurants that serve masses of food for little cost. What about that one in Formigal, fmarks, that you go to with the baby goat?


it´s getting bigger ...but to my suprise some fellow offered me one of those pigmy pigs


----------



## shoemanpete

Um, fmarks.........what is it that is getting bigger? There is no need to get bigheaded about it now!  confused






fmarks said:


> it´s getting bigger ...but to my suprise some fellow offered me one of those pigmy pigs


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Why did the little pig leave home ?

"Because his father was a swine !

:focus:


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> Dear John,
> One good old English word for you.
> Bollocks!


Dear silvers
Like we all said before, when in Rome be a roman. When I try a new Portuguese restaurant I try to make sure that the Portuguese enjoy eating in there. It is their food so I believe they know better. If you Google, in Portuguese for “restaurantes na nazare”, you might get surprise finding out that the marina restaurant doesn´t appears in any of the main websites. I checked the first ten. Found around 100 restaurants but the marina wasn´t one of them. So, if isn’t good enough for the Portuguese, it isn´t good enough for me. See I like a curry from a restaurant where Indians go to, Chinese where the Chinese eat and Portuguese where they approve.


----------



## silvers

To say that the Marina is the worst restaurant in Nazare is so far off the mark it's untrue. The food is very nice and I will be taking some members off here to try it and we will then see what their opinion is. Most of the restaurants in Nazare wouldn't know a decent menu if it hit them in the face. You get almost the exact same menu in every damned eatery, for God's sake show some creativity. At least the Marina does typical Portuguese food and also international cuisine.


----------



## John999

Nazare is typically a fish and seafood area, so that is what the best restaurants serve. My experience tells me that the majority of the foreign expats in this country, with the exception of Spanish and Italians, are very easy pleased. So I don’t take, in general, their opinion regarding food. Always the locals. I wasn’t trying to demote you or your choice, just giving an opinion. We all know by now that Portugal has typical dishes in every region, so it is normal for the best restaurants to have similar menus. Every restaurant in Porto serves migas and francesinhas; acorda and gazpacho in alentejo; cataplanas in the Algarve; sardines in sesimbra and so on. Tough the idea of going to a new region for a meal was to try their typical dishes. Sorry for my mistake


----------



## fmarks

John999 said:


> Nazare is typically a fish and seafood area, so that is what the best restaurants serve. My experience tells me that the majority of the foreign expats in this country, with the exception of Spanish and Italians, are very easy pleased. So I don’t take, in general, their opinion regarding food. Always the locals. I wasn’t trying to demote you or your choice, just giving an opinion. We all know by now that Portugal has typical dishes in every region, so it is normal for the best restaurants to have similar menus. Every restaurant in Porto serves migas and francesinhas; acorda and gazpacho in alentejo; cataplanas in the Algarve; sardines in sesimbra and so on. Tough the idea of going to a new region for a meal was to try their typical dishes. Sorry for my mistake


bla ! BLA ! BLA ! are you going to join us for lunch?or sit behind your lap top and ***** at everything.....you don´t have to wash the dishes !thats shoemanspete job:tongue1:


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> bla ! BLA ! BLA ! are you going to join us for lunch?or sit behind your lap top and ***** at everything.....you don´t have to wash the dishes !thats shoemanspete job:tongue1:


I think is better not fmarks. My idea of a restaurant t is different than others and it would probably spoil the meal to some of you. Below is the link for the nazare council website. Nazare council recognizes 48 restaurants in their council; the marina isn’t one of them. That’s one of the reasons for my comment; the other reason is my personal opinion
Restaurantes - Nazaré


----------



## cool john

If the place you are talking about is the marina bar in Nazaré, it is just a pub which serves meals as well, something like pub Sunday dinner in the uk


----------



## fmarks

John999 said:


> I think is better not fmarks. My idea of a restaurant t is different than others and it would probably spoil the meal to some of you. Below is the link for the nazare council website. Nazare council recognizes 48 restaurants in their council; the marina isn’t one of them. That’s one of the reasons for my comment; the other reason is my personal opinion
> Restaurantes - Nazaré


beside you who gives a [email protected]$% what the nazare council tells you where to eat ! I feel sorry for you ! from what i´ve read, you do nothing else but complain,get out from under the rock sometime ! might do you good............................................................................................................................................................sorry everyone but i could not help myself


----------



## silvers

Why can't we all get along? Won't somebody please think of the children reading this thread, what must they think of us?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Yeah ! What would the kids think ? [Sex, im just two people short for a threesome]  :eyebrows:


----------



## fmarks

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Yeah ! What would the kids think ? [Sex, im just two people short for a threesome]  :eyebrows:


glad to help ..their waiting........



















or....

















you have to choose i don´t know your taste


----------



## silvers

I choose the first two, that way they won't be disappointed afterwards.


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> I choose the first two, that way they won't be disappointed afterwards.


that´s not fair towards blueskies ! how come you always get the better pickings ?


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> beside you who gives a [email protected]$% what the nazare council tells you where to eat ! I feel sorry for you ! from what i´ve read, you do nothing else but complain,get out from under the rock sometime ! might do you good............................................................................................................................................................sorry everyone but i could not help myself


You would be surprised how many people on this forum do actually know me personally and the amount of laughs we have about it. It is all about then “click” mate


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> glad to help ..their waiting........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to choose i don´t know your taste


The one with the SbB on the shirt came’s to my gym twice a week


----------



## shoemanpete

Hey guys, can we get this meal under way, I am getting hungry. This bickering is sounding like a load of grumpy old men, which we are not! 
And what's this about me washing up? You can get lost matey!


----------



## John999

shoemanpete said:


> Hey guys, can we get this meal under way, I am getting hungry. This bickering is sounding like a load of grumpy old men, which we are not!
> And what's this about me washing up? You can get lost matey!


Someone has to “pay” the bill


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"There's both eating and drinking on those two young ones !


----------



## John999

I tough that it was one of those sushi restaurants where you eat over the naked body of the model


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Eat of a naked body. 

Would you eat of my wife's body.


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Eat of a naked body.
> 
> Would you eat of my wife's body.


GEE PETER ! she´s put a few pounds since xmas,she´must been eating a lot at the marina restaurante in Nazare


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I'm married to a silverback myself, but not a kind smiling, sweet natured one like yours Pete !


----------



## silvers

So, when, where, who is coming etc?


----------



## shoemanpete

silvers said:


> So, when, where, who is coming etc?


We will if wives allowed. Any day suits preferably not a Weds if poss. Hope it can be one of those restaurants which serves up more than you can eat for zilch cost? You know what I mean.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Don't think wifes are allowed ? Not if it is a mens club surely ? 

Sure they only spoil things anyway ! Don't they like to have their girly only outings ? lol

:confused2:


----------



## bart n caz

Hello all Mrs B here!

:ranger:

I know some of you and OMG  i can see why you can't organise a get together  ... you dont like to admit it but you need us women!

You have had me in fits of giggles reading through the pages.

P.S thank u for the one photo x :focus:


----------



## silvers

Careful Mrs B or I will start putting up nekkid pics of me on here, and you don't want that!


----------



## bart n caz

silvers said:


> Careful Mrs B or I will start putting up nekkid pics of me on here, and you don't want that!


OH NO :jaw: and i was just going to have some lunch LOL 
How are u and Mrs Silvers, not seen you both in a while?


----------



## silvers

We are both fine, hope you and Mr B are too. How did the move go?


----------



## shoemanpete

Any developments on the lunch yet? You are not going to let others tell you we can't organise a lunch date are you?
Fmarks has been unusually quiet these days! 
Do I know Bart and Caz? Do you know us? I'm the handsome one with the gorgeous wife!


----------



## bloakey

shoemanpete said:


> Any developments on the lunch yet? You are not going to let others tell you we can't organise a lunch date are you?
> Fmarks has been unusually quiet these days!
> Do I know Bart and Caz? Do you know us? I'm the handsome one with the gorgeous wife!


Yes it is in the Internationally acclaimed Marina bar / restaraunt and botulism and internecine warfare allowing should be interesting. 
At this time of the year Nazaré is vibrant and humming with tourists, you will only need a t shirt and it would be advisable to bring swimming gear (I might be lying here).

I would be up for a meal but I am flying back for two days on the 3rd, will probably do another one.

Has anybody considered reclaiming the "Joyces Irish bar" in Caldas? It is the nearest to a pub I have seen hereabouts. It opens at 10 and I was coming backwards and forwards for a year before I realised it was not derelict but a going concern.

They use drinks cards and if you lose the card they charge you 30 Euros! On a good night it would be tempting to flush the cards down the toilet.


----------



## silvers

This is like pulling teeth. Can't anyone make a decision? Ok, how about 1pm tomorrow (Tuesday) at Caldas bowling? We can get something to eat there and then watch the strippers. Wives are welcome...














to strip too!


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> This is like pulling teeth. Can't anyone make a decision? Ok, how about 1pm tomorrow (Tuesday) at Caldas bowling? We can get something to eat there and then watch the strippers. Wives are welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to strip too!



I am up for it, I just need to find the bowling but suspect it is near AKI.


----------



## silvers

bloakey said:


> I am up for it, I just need to find the bowling but suspect it is near AKI.


From the A8 exit (industrial zone), go past the petrol station towards Aki and you will see the sign for the cemetario, follow that and the bowling alley is straight ahead.


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> From the A8 exit (industrial zone), go past the petrol station towards Aki and you will see the sign for the cemetario, follow that and the bowling alley is straight ahead.


No problem, I will be yomping from Modelo (I live by the roundabout ) so it is up to staples and hang right. 

Look for a thin good looking bloke and when you can't see him look for a fat ugly one and it will be me.


----------



## silvers

You'll fit right in.


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> You'll fit right in.


That is the advantage of having a small, errr, hmmm, errr, member.

Actually it is quite big because girlfriends and my ex wife say I am the biggest p*&%k they have ever seen.

Will see you there.


----------



## shoemanpete

We will be there.

P & B


----------



## silvers

bloakey said:


> No problem, I will be yomping from Modelo (I live by the roundabout ) so it is up to staples and hang right.
> 
> Look for a thin good looking bloke and when you can't see him look for a fat ugly one and it will be me.


Would you like me to pick you up at the car entrance to Modelo at 12.30- 12.45?


----------



## fmarks

silvers said:


> Would you like me to pick you up at the car entrance to Modelo at 12.30- 12.45?


wow !!! pick up service  i´ll be there :boxing:


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> Would you like me to pick you up at the car entrance to Modelo at 12.30- 12.45?


That would be handy, I look like a rugby player gone to seed, brownish walking trousers, grey checked shirt and trusty Berghaus back pack slung over shoulder.

If not I can wander down no problem.


----------



## silvers

I'll see you at Modelo at the aforementioned time.


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> I'll see you at Modelo at the aforementioned time.


Cheers.


----------



## bart n caz

silvers said:


> We are both fine, hope you and Mr B are too. How did the move go?


Silvers, has it been that long ...we moved last June!
Never get to see you now when i go in for Mr B's squash!

Shoemanpete - yes we know you both and you know us - Xmas party ring any bells! 

Glad you have all made a descission at last ...congratulations, hope you are all having a great time !


----------



## shoemanpete

Shoemanpete - yes we know you both and you know us - Xmas party ring any bells! 

Hi, yep, Silvers told me today who you were. As soon as he mentioned you install sat dishes I knew. :clap2:

Keep well. See you around.

P & B


----------



## fmarks

GOOD lunch today guys and the wheater was perfect one of the waitresses wasnt bad either  im glad john and a lot o 9´s missed the topic ! the place we picked is not on the tourist guide


----------



## Jamesie

omostra06 said:


> the mens club is the golf club...


Or almost every bar in Central Portugal !


----------



## Bubbles67

ONE FOR THE LADIES WHO DON'T KNOW ABOUT IT

www . portugalfriends . info

non profit ladies coffee mornings, and also make donations to local Bombeiros


----------



## silvers

This week, Thursday 1PM at the Marina bar, Nazare. All those interested please say so. Many spanks.


----------



## shoemanpete

silvers said:


> This week, Thursday 1PM at the Marina bar, Nazare. All those interested please say so. Many spanks.


Two of us...........yes. I will be emailing some others who expressed an interest in joining us sometimes and I will bcc you in on the email and ask for their reply by Tues noon so you can know.


----------



## omostra06

Sorry I cant attend, but have a fun day guys....


----------



## John999

fmarks said:


> GOOD lunch today guys and the wheater was perfect one of the waitresses wasnt bad either  im glad john and a lot o 9´s missed the topic ! the place we picked is not on the tourist guide


Love you to fmarks, and i am glad to. I don´t mind junk food once a year, maybe twice, so when i want that i normaly have a curry
:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> This week, Thursday 1PM at the Marina bar, Nazare. All those interested please say so. Many spanks.


I would be up for it, let me know if I can still cadge a lift, if not will make other arrangements.


----------



## silvers

There may be a problem with todays arrangements, please check back here before you leave your home and i will let you know asap.
Thanks.


----------



## silvers

Due to unforeseen circumstances neither FSMarks nor I can make it today. Sorry folks.


----------



## shoemanpete

silvers said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances neither FSMarks nor I can make it today. Sorry folks.


ok, message received.

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Has everyone lost their appetite.

:eyebrows:


----------



## silvers

We are just waiting for you to put in an appearance Sultana.


----------



## bloakey

silvers said:


> We are just waiting for you to put in an appearance Sultana.


You might be raisin <sic> your hopes there.


----------



## silvers

Feeling fruity are we?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Your awful, but I like you !


:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf

TOO cold to go anywhere today BRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## fmarks

is anybody scheduling our next get together


----------



## silvers

You are the grand master of the mens club, without you there is no club!


----------



## shoemanpete

fmarks said:


> is anybody scheduling our next get together


Well well, fmarks has re-appeared again! Welcome. Been in hiding have you? I've had Interpol looking for you! 

Silvers says he knows a great restaurant near Tornada which is reasonable and plentiful. Perhaps he would let us know what it is like? I am happy to make contact with those email addresses I have on file and put a posting on the other forums once a date is agreed.

(Apparently you have been snooping on the Spain forum then  )


----------



## fmarks

shoemanpete said:


> Well well, fmarks has re-appeared again! Welcome. Been in hiding have you? I've had Interpol looking for you!
> 
> Silvers says he knows a great restaurant near Tornada which is reasonable and plentiful. Perhaps he would let us know what it is like? I am happy to make contact with those email addresses I have on file and put a posting on the other forums once a date is agreed.
> 
> (Apparently you have been snooping on the Spain forum then  )


been really busy getting the house completed ...should move in next month sometime....including a 12x6 snooker table


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

You lot still talking about grub ? Do you not get fed at home ? I know a place that does a good prairie sandwich. Nothing but wide open spaces between the bread.

:spit:


----------



## PETERFC

Mr.Blueskies said:


> You lot still talking about grub ? Do you not get fed at home ? I know a place that does a good prairie sandwich. Nothing but wide open spaces between the bread.
> 
> :spit:


Hi All

Well i was brave on Easter Sunday and gave my wife a treat!! I walked out on her and now i live in my own mens club. Membership is open to new members but for a limited period only. Membership closes when i move to Portugal.

Peterfc 666? Today a Superhero


----------



## John999

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well i was brave on Easter Sunday and gave my wife a treat!! I walked out on her and now i live in my own mens club. Membership is open to new members but for a limited period only. Membership closes when i move to Portugal.
> 
> Peterfc 666? Today a Superhero


Peter i bet she was devastated
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

She told me that SHE threw YOU out. She asked me if I would like to be
her friend with extras ? What does that mean ?


----------



## John999

his Peter one of the "too short" gang???


----------



## yorkshire lass

foz have a 'crown green bowling club' translated that is a group of men playing pool on Friday afternoons, they even have a pretend membership going!!!!they got together on the principle of 'we have a mens club now'!!! actually it seems to work for them. Playing pool and a few beers. husbands and partners of the ladies club


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Mens clubs, ladies clubs ? Bah, humbug. Keep them all in the club I say. No time then for such like.

:eyebrows:


----------



## yorkshire lass

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Mens clubs, ladies clubs ? Bah, humbug. Keep them all in the club I say. No time then for such like.
> 
> :eyebrows:


tut, tut is that 'barefoot and pregnant' kind of club, been there, done that, its me time now, :clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

Mr.Blueskies said:


> She told me that SHE threw YOU out. She asked me if I would like to be
> her friend with extras ? What does that mean ?


Hi Mr.Blueskies

In case you have forgotten i have included a picture of my OH.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## PETERFC

yorkshire lass said:


> foz have a 'crown green bowling club' translated that is a group of men playing pool on Friday afternoons, they even have a pretend membership going!!!!they got together on the principle of 'we have a mens club now'!!! actually it seems to work for them. Playing pool and a few beers. husbands and partners of the ladies club



Hi Yorkshire Lass

So that's what a Crown green bowling club is. It's really a secret Mens club. Few Superboks game of pool Coooooooool

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Barefoot and pregnant, cooking and cleaning, washing and scrubbing kind
of club, Yorkshire lass ! 


Just kiddin ! :eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

She looks a friendly sort Pete! You should see mine.


----------



## yorkshire lass

you must be a Yorkshire man, the only ones who would risk such a comment. don't worry won't take it personally, baby days are over, grandma days are in, spoil them rotten and hand them back tired, then go out and have a social life. Grandparent privileges, baby sitters are to be paid for


----------



## PETERFC

yorkshire lass said:


> you must be a Yorkshire man, the only ones who would risk such a comment. don't worry won't take it personally, baby days are over, grandma days are in, spoil them rotten and hand them back tired, then go out and have a social life. Grandparent privileges, baby sitters are to be paid for


Hi Yorkshire Lass or should i say Nan.

I am a Grandad But i have a daughter who has taken mum's side over my divorce. I have been warned not to go near my 6 year old granddaughter or my daughter will call the police. I thought her mum was bad. 

I am so glad that you are not take use lot to serious.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## yorkshire lass

well I am sorry to hear about your troubles, I don't have those thank goodness, and I have been down the divorced route, good times always come back even with families. 

cheer up you live in the sunshine, you are supposed to feel good about life now. Oh and your wife is bad, you divorced each other not everyone else.


----------

